# My mums dog has never seen snow before, so I made a video of his magical morning



## Nomme (Jan 19, 2013)

It was soo good to be looking after my mums house at the moment, so I could catch this on video ^_^

http://youtu.be/UZb4-iZ_aSU


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Very cute....what a happy Golden! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nomme (Jan 19, 2013)

No problem, I made it and thought I'd share it with people who would like to see it  I didn't really do much to be honest, he did all the work I just needed to keep up with him!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That was fun to watch. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice work! What a beautiful Golden and scenery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## camsdad (Jan 7, 2013)

Great Vid.....thanks


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That was fun to watch! I love how you can actually see him thinking about it and trying to process it then he's like....whatever..and plays again LOL


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

That was a great video!!! What a beautiful golden - he sure is enjoying himself. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

That's great! It's too bad we can't all get that excited for the little things in life 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## mama2three (Jan 14, 2013)

That was so fun to watch! What a beautiful boy too! Love his coloring!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

How fun!!! =). Raffie sure enjoyed himself! What a beautiful boy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great video! Thanks fo sharing.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Yay, snow zoomies, thanks for sharing. We;ve had a fair bit of the white stuff here in the Midlands and even though our 2 have seen snow before they still love playing in the stuff


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That is one happy pup having fun in the snow.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is so funny to see him, this is a great video.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What fun! Great video!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

That was so much fun to watch! I smiled the whole way through! Thanks so much for sharing! Handsome dog! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your video. I loved watching it as much as your pup enjoyed playing in the snow


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Raffi, that was an awesome romp, and you make great yellow snow too!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

that was wonderful... what a happy boy! that gave me a great smile.


----------

